# Support for Cerbal Palsy in Dubai



## chrisbza (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, we are moving to Dubai next month and have a 27 year old daughter with Cerabal Palsy. Can anyone offer any information on what care facilities and support groups exist in Dubai for this condition. I can find information on facilities for children with Cerebal Palsy but they all seem to stop care when the person reaches 22. Does anyone know what exists for adult care? Many thanks.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

chrisbza said:


> Hi, we are moving to Dubai next month and have a 27 year old daughter with Cerabal Palsy. Can anyone offer any information on what care facilities and support groups exist in Dubai for this condition. I can find information on facilities for children with Cerebal Palsy but they all seem to stop care when the person reaches 22. Does anyone know what exists for adult care? Many thanks.


I know an Indian family. The daughter is suffering from cerebral palsy. They have been in Dubai from 20 years i think. according to what they say, there are a lot of places which do support but nothing is effective. either they are too expensive or either u need some "WAASTA" to get admitted. The UAE Association for special Olympics also deals with cerebral palsy cases. 

I do understand the complications of cerebral palsy cause my sister is affected by the same. Have u tried stem cell therapy.?? If u have, please do let me know if u had any improvement. I am out here to gather some money for her treatment. I have heard it has been effective for some.


----------



## mz1984 (Aug 15, 2012)

chrisbza said:


> Hi, we are moving to Dubai next month and have a 27 year old daughter with Cerabal Palsy. Can anyone offer any information on what care facilities and support groups exist in Dubai for this condition. I can find information on facilities for children with Cerebal Palsy but they all seem to stop care when the person reaches 22. Does anyone know what exists for adult care? Many thanks.


Hello I've checked this post after a long time since it was written. I am on a similar hunt for facilities for my 25 year old sister with cerebral palsy. I was wondering if you were successful until now? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## mz1984 (Aug 15, 2012)

expatkid said:


> I know an Indian family. The daughter is suffering from cerebral palsy. They have been in Dubai from 20 years i think. according to what they say, there are a lot of places which do support but nothing is effective. either they are too expensive or either u need some "WAASTA" to get admitted. The UAE Association for special Olympics also deals with cerebral palsy cases.
> 
> I do understand the complications of cerebral palsy cause my sister is affected by the same. Have u tried stem cell therapy.?? If u have, please do let me know if u had any improvement. I am out here to gather some money for her treatment. I have heard it has been effective for some.


Again, as I have written in the other post in response to this thread, I am on the lookout for similar facilities but to no avail. I was wondering if anyone was successful thus far? How old is your sister and have you been able to find anything that suits her?


----------



## sandysandee (Jun 4, 2014)

Souinds like a few of us in the same boat. We are moving back to Dubai this July 2014 and our son is now 21 yrs old and seems to be too old for his old school, Al Noor
and the Dubai Centre for Special Needs. Has anyone found anything suitable for their children?
Im looking for physio therapy as the basic requirement but hoping for some kind of socialization/activities group as well
Thanks you any help anyone can give


----------

